# Coca Cola bottle circle slug plate



## ACLbottles (Oct 5, 2013)

I have an SS coke bottle that is was wondering if anyone knew the value of. It says in a circular slug plate: Coca-Cola  Trade Mark  Registered. There is no city listed, but I got it because I've never seen one in a circle slug plate. Thanks for any information.


----------



## ACLbottles (Oct 5, 2013)

.


----------



## epackage (Oct 5, 2013)

Nice Coke, hopefully someone knows, I've never seen one like it personally


----------



## Plumbata (Oct 6, 2013)

Never seen one like it, quite a nice piece though, any idea where it was found? I'd try selling it to the sheikh for 1,000 bucks. []


----------



## ACLbottles (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. Plumbata, I bought it at a flea market, and the guy I bought it from said he got it in Ohio. Not sure exactly where, though.


----------



## ACLbottles (Oct 6, 2013)

Plumbata, do you collect Coke bottles?


----------



## beith_2005 (Oct 6, 2013)

I have one just like it. They come up from time to time on ebay. they usually average around 100 bucks. From what I've come up with they are from Charleston, SC.


----------



## ACLbottles (Oct 6, 2013)

Thank you, Clifton.


----------



## Plumbata (Oct 6, 2013)

I only collect them if they're from Peoria, Illinois. [] Always enjoy looking at others though; I think the BIM SS script cokes are very attractive as far as sodas go. Nice find.


----------



## beith_2005 (Oct 6, 2013)

You're welcome


----------

